# Irritated Vagina while Pregnant- Please HELP!



## papaya sunrise (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello
I am 32 weeks pregnant and am suffering with somewhat itchy, very irritated, painful labia. My midwife suggested I try Monistat cream on my outer vagina which I've done to no relief. It just stings when I put it on. I'm not sure if this is a yeast infection because I have no funky discharge and I'm not responding to the monistat. I also had this during my last trimester in my last pregnancy, and it got so bad that I actually developed small cracks on my inner labia which were extremely painful. It was recommeded that I use A&D ointment on the cuts which helped only momentarily. I'm just really uncomfortable and was wondering if anyone else has gone through a similar situation. I have none of the symptoms while not pregnant and it completely resolved itself after giving birth last time. With 8 more weeks to go, that feels like a long time!
Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## naturals (Aug 15, 2007)

Did you take any kind of antibiotics? I think I had something similar after I had to take Antibiotics during my cerclage placement. But It took a couple of weeks to go away on its own again to come back after during cerclage removal, had to take AB again that time. I think i had a fungal infection.


----------



## Rylins mama (Aug 22, 2007)

I had the same thing and I kept putting the cream on along with coldwash clothes and it went awy after a while.


----------



## papaya sunrise (Feb 17, 2007)

I have not been on antibiotics. I can't think of anything I am doing differently other than being pregnant.


----------



## naturals (Aug 15, 2007)

Might be normal do normal displacement of your natural flora due to hormones and increase in yeast. I know this happens during pregnancy a lot, my doc had told me this but my reaction was due to displacement of flora in that area due to AB.
Yeast overgrowth can cause vaginal irritations or jock itch
I have been reading this book and it says to avoid foods that contain yeast. Go on the anti yeast diet,typically all bread baked pdts, sugar and all forms of sweet, sauerkraut, vinegar based salads, some bbq sauce,mushrooms , pickles, tempeh, sour , raisins , ketchup.
I am just throwing this out there to you.
-Priya


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

The only thing that has ever helped that on me is Califlora Calendula Gel. I got very irritated with my last two pregnancies and it worked great. It is available in most health food stores.








Wendi


----------



## jbie (Mar 21, 2006)

this happened to me too during pg, it was so uncomfortable, i would scratch til i bled. what eased it for me was washing with vagisil wash very often, and using the cream.
also, i found out that we were washing our undies in napisan - with enzymes!!! things weren't as bad when that stopped.


----------

